# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Wil jij weten of je baby down heeft?

## Leontien

> Een omstreden bloedtest om genetische afwijkingen bij een baby tijdens de zwangerschap te achterhalen is al 6000 keer gebruikt. Hoewel de omstreden test in Nederland nog niet is toegestaan, bleek vorige week dat wekelijks tientallen Nederlandse vrouwen de test door buitenlandse klinieken laten uitvoeren. Ze willen een vruchtwaterpunctie voorkomen, omdat daarbij een klein risico is op een miskraam


.
nu.nl

Wanneer in Nederland/België de downtest nog niet is toegestaan, zou jij dan uitwijken naar het buitenland om daar de test te doen? Dan kom je natuurlijk ook bij een ethisch dilemma of je zou willen weten of je baby in je buik syndroom van down heeft.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Nora

Ik weet het eigenlijk niet. Toen ik in het ziekenhuis beviel van mijn dochter, was er een vrouw bevallen van een jongetje met het syndroom van down. Ze was eerst heel erg van slag. Later heb ik haar gezien met haar zoontje van drie en ze was heel blij met hem, mede ook dat hij redelijk hoog niveau had. Dat weet je dan natuurlijk niet van tevoren, het niveau. Ik heb met mensen gewerkt die syndroom van down hebben. De meeste zijn heel attent en vrolijk. Ze geven veel blijdschap in je leven. Echter heb ik ook een hele secreet van een dame ontmoet, die heel wild was. Echter was dit er eentje van de 10 die ik heb mogen leren kennen. Dus ik weet niet of ik het wil weten.

----------


## christel1

Denk dat ik het wel zou willen weten, wat daarna de beslissing zou zijn, abortus of geen abortus, dat zou ik echt niet kunnen zeggen. Alles zou afgehangen hebben van de thuissituatie. Heb ik al kinderen of heb ik nog geen kinderen ? Kan ik het kindje alles geven wat het verlangt ? Niet evident natuurlijk. In B kan je wel een vlokkentest laten doen of een vruchtwaterpunctie hoor, je kan het gewoon vragen aan de gyneacoloog. Denk dat het hier dan toch anders georganiseerd is.

----------


## floris

hallo , die test is hier in nederland al lang al.
onze jongste dochter is 13 jaar nu en wij hebben ook eerst een punktie laten doen om te kijken of het geen down heeft,
nou moet ik erbij vertellen dat het vanwege onze leeftijd was, dat we de test hebben gedaan.
de test was ook niet zonder gevaar, onze verpleegster stootte tegen de naald bij het pakken van iets, en de naald raakte net niet het kind.
schrok me rot.

groetjes.

----------

